# Majestic in IBO



## itsme_timd (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi All,

Here's my latest pen, a Rodium and BT Majestic RB in Irish Bog Oak.  I worked hard on the finish on this one and got a LOT of input from IAP members (THANKS!) on the CA/BLO finish.  I still see places to improve it but am pretty pleased with the final product.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful pen Tim . It really looks great in the IBO . The finish is great , CA/BLO is the hardest to master but well worth the time . Great photos also . The Majestic is my favorite pen , my everyday pen is a Majestic Jr in Lapis Tru-Stone .


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 4, 2008)

It is beautiful.
The only thing that could possibly make it better is a fountain pen conversion.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice job on that pen. That is one classy pen kit for sure and you did it proud.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

That is an outstanding pen Tim. One of the things I love about Bog Oak is the texture in the wood. I think you've done a great job in showcasing it.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 4, 2008)

Of all the wooden pens I make, IBO never gets finished with CA. I use Enduro or Unaxol on it, as someone already said, this wood has a great texture and i do not want to totally coat it in plastic. The water based finishes keep this texture.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 4, 2008)

Great looking pen, nice job


----------



## dntrost (Sep 4, 2008)

Very Nice!  looks great from here!


----------



## itsme_timd (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments.

I do have a personal preference for the CA/BLO type finish on all woods. You can still see the distinct grain of the IBO but it has the smooth and slick feel that I like.

The pictures don't showcase the contrast in the grain very well at all.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 4, 2008)

That is simply stunning!


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 4, 2008)

Very very beautiful work!  I've been searching for some IBO.....to no avail yet.  

Again, outstanding work!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. Good work.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the kit, and have been waiting for the right wood to use.  That pen really looks good and I have some IBO on order.  Can't wait to try it.  I can only hope it comes out as nice as yours.  Beautiful work, good job.


----------

